# Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?



## Angler 212 (4. August 2011)

Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und manche liegen am Gewässergrund.
Hab das mal im Aquarium gesehen (hab ne Krankheit rein bekommen), 8 Fische lagen auf dem Grund und 1 schwamm oben, woran liegt das?#c


----------



## HardCoreAngler (4. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Bei toten fischen am Grund ist die Schwimmblase beschädigt kaputt oder nich gefüllt.
Bei toten fischen an der Oberfläche ist die Schwimmblase noch inordnung oder gefüllt.

Petri
        Euch allen#h


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Ob Auftrieb, oder eben nicht, wird wohl an den, bei der Verwesung sich entwickelnden Gasen liegen, wobei diese sich natürlich bei höheren Temperaturen schneller bilden.
Dabei werden noch einige andere Faktoren zu berücksichtigen sein, so z.B.,hat der Fisch vor seinem Ableben noch etwas gefressen, oder etwa, wie sehr ist die Schwimmblase Gasgefüllt?

Taxidermist


----------



## reno ateportas (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Wenn man mit Sprengstoff fischt wird die Schwimmblase zerfetzt und der Fisch schwimmt auch oben. Also kann das mit der Schwimmblase eigentlich nicht stimmen? Aber ich frage Onkel WSiki nochmal


----------



## -FishHunter- (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

beim sogenanten dynamite fischen schwimmen die fische oben weil sie durch die druckwelle sterben ^^ es gibt dabei aber auch opfer die untergehen !!!!


mit handgranate selber schon gemacht ^^


----------



## Jungangler97 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> mit handgranate selber schon gemacht ^^



...sollte man aber auf keinen Fall nachmachen, da nicht nur gefährlich, sondern auch aus verschiedensten Standpunkten illegal (Kriegswaffengesetz, Fischereigesetz).


----------



## strawinski (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

tote aale bleiben immer unten


----------



## omnimc (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

spontan gesagt fische die unter wasser schwimmen und tot sind haben zuviel bleiköpfe in sich,oder schuhe aus beton.

denke aber es hat was mit dem zustand zu tun. der fisch der heute oben schwimmt ist scheinbar noch zu frisch. und 2 tage später geht er unter.weil er dann ertrunken ist.


----------



## Chuldogg (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

@strawinski: das kann nicht stimmen, vor ungefähr 5 jahren, gab es an einem stausee in meiner umgebung ein großes aalsterben aufgrund von sauerstoffmangel. Dort trieben hunderte tote aale an der oberfläche...

Mfg Martin


----------



## Fabsibo (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Fische schwimmen  nach dem "Tod" erstmal an der Oberfläche, weil sich verschiedene Gase bilden, egal was der Fisch gegessen hat oder nicht, nach einer bestimmten Zeit platz der Fisch, aufgrund der Gasbildung und sinkt zu Grund und die Weichteile werden zersetzt und die Hartteile eingebettet. 

Soweit hab ich das aus Paläo in Erinnerung ..


----------



## omnimc (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Fische schwimmen nach dem "Tod" erstmal an der Oberfläche, weil sich verschiedene Gase bilden, egal was der Fisch gegessen hat oder nicht, nach einer bestimmten Zeit platz der Fisch, aufgrund der Gasbildung und sinkt zu Grund und die Weichteile werden zersetzt und die Hartteile eingebettet.
> 
> Soweit hab ich das aus Paläo in Erinnerung ..


 
gut und meier meinung nach richtig beschrieben,aber was ist Paläo???


----------



## strawinski (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

also gesehen hab ich auch noch keine aber meine vereinskollegen meinten das...sollte ich falsch liegen, pardon


----------



## -FishHunter- (5. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> ...sollte man aber auf keinen Fall nachmachen, da nicht nur gefährlich, sondern auch aus verschiedensten Standpunkten illegal (Kriegswaffengesetz, Fischereigesetz).




wa auch beim bund auslandseinsatz + übung ^^


----------



## Fabsibo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



omnimc schrieb:


> gut und meier meinung nach richtig beschrieben,aber was ist Paläo???




Paläobiologie war nen Modul im Studium, da gings darum was für Prozesse ein Lebewesen von Tod bis zum Fossil durchgeht


----------



## reno ateportas (9. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Ich glaube auch das etwas mit den Gasen im Fisch zu tuen hat denn die Schwimmblase dient ja nur dazu den Fisch in einer Bestimmten Wassertiefe zu Halten und keinesfals dazu einen starken Auftrieb zu erzeugen gegen den der Fisch ankäpfen muss. Dynamitfischen ist verboten ich weiß aber das war auch nur ein beispiel. Hat man früher häufig in oder nach Kriegen betrieben um schnell an lebensmittel zu kommen.


----------



## snofla (9. August 2011)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

tote Aale schwimmen auch oben,selbst schon gesehen


----------



## feko (29. November 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Guden,also kann man davon ausgehen das jeder fisch der eine schwimmblase hat nach seinem tod zumindist zeitweise an der oberfläche zu sehen ist ?


----------



## Trollwut (29. November 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Es bilden sich Faulgase durch die Zersetzung der Innereien. Diese verwesen schneller als Rest. N toter Fisch wird also erstmal untergehen, dann nach n paar Tagen auftauchen (sofern die "Außenhülle", heißt der Bauchraum unbeschädigt ist) und so lange oben treiben bis die Gase rausdifundieren, die Hülle beschädigt wird oder der Fisch platzt. Sehr eindrucksvoll bei toten Walen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Unabhängig von den Faulgasen schwimmt ein Fisch erstmal mitn Bauch nach oben. Schön zu sehen beim Hältern von Köderfischen. Wird der Sauerstoff knapp und die ersten sterben, schwimmen sie auf. 
Man zersticht beim Posenfischen ja nicht ohne Grund die Schwimmblase des Köfis und drückt die Luft raus. 
Auch bei Zander hab ichs schon ausprobiert, wollte wissen, ob er mir abhaut, sollte er mir beim schuppen entgleiten. Schwimmt auch. 

Ps. Wal nix Fisch


----------



## Sneep (30. November 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Hallo,

die Luft in der Schwimmblase kann wohl nicht die Ursache sein. Diese dient dem Fisch nur dazu, ohne Kraftaufwand in einer bestimmten Tiefe zu bleiben.

Da der Tote Fisch an der Schwimmblase auch nichts mehr ändern kann, dürfte er im Normalfall langsam sinken. 
Jetzt bauen Bakterien den Kadaver ab. Dabei bilden sich im Kadaver Faulgase. Ist der Bauchraum lange intakt, sammeln sich dort Gase und sorgen für Auftrieb.

Ist der Bauchraum nicht mehr dicht, entweichen die Faulgase.

Ob der Fisch oben schwimmt oder am Grund liegt, hängt davon ab, in welcher Reihenfolge die Bakterien vorgehen. Im Sommer liegen fast alle toten Fische zunächst an der Oberfläche. Im Sommer laufen die Abbauprozesse so schnell ab, das der Rumpf meist noch gasdicht ist. Der tote Fisch steigt an Die Oberfläche. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass der Kadaver später doch absinkt.

Die Schwimmblase hat auf den ganzen Prozess kaum Einfliuss,
Das hängt von den Faulgasen ab.
Hier sind  jede Menge Varianten denkbar. Eine feste Regel für bestimmte Arten ist mir nicht bekannt.


Sneep


----------



## Dakarangus (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> wa auch beim bund auslandseinsatz + übung ^^



Freut mich wie du die BW in der Öffentlichkeit darstellst, Kamerad.... #q


----------



## thanatos (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

zwar weiß ich viel doch möcht ich alles wissen (Göthe)#6
aber muß ich das überhaupt ,was für einen Sinn hat es ;+
Mit Granaten fischen ist uneffektief nur etwa 20 % schwimmen oben |gr: warum ??????????????
Fäulnisgase ? befinden sich ja wohl im Bauchraum warum
ist der gut 15 Kg Silberkarpfen der meinen Angelplatz 
verstänkert hat nicht untergegangen nachdem ich ihn relativ stark zerlegt habe :c er schwamm noch am nächsten Tag |gr:
Liegt es am Fettgehalt oder einfach nur an der Zellstruktur ,
welchen Wert hat es für mich als Angler das zu wissen  #c ,eigentlich keinen :q


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



thanatos schrieb:


> welchen Wert hat es für mich als Angler das zu wissen  #c ,eigentlich keinen :q



Kann sehr interessant sein, um bei Fischsterben das Ausmaß abzuschätzen, bzw. überhaup erst eins zu entdecken.


----------



## thanatos (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Kann sehr interessant sein, um bei Fischsterben das Ausmaß abzuschätzen, bzw. überhaup erst eins zu entdecken.


  sei bitte nicht böse wenn ich das anzweifle,einige schwimmen gleich oben ander steigen erst mit den Fäulnisgasen auf (und das bei Fischen gleicher Art)bei Kleingewässern mag man da 
schon einen Überblick bekommen wenn man sie kontinuierlich absammelt aber bei größeren Seeen und Flüssen ist es da wohl
schwer möglich .Damit ist aber Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet .


----------



## JasonP (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sehr eindrucksvoll bei toten Walen



du meinst etwa so :q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9axKRYPd4M


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Am interessantesten wäre die Frage ob tote fische überhaupt schwimmen können - egal ob oben oder unten.... :vik:


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

Tote Fische schwimmen idealerweise in einer guten Soße, oder Suppe.


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



thanatos schrieb:


> zwar weiß ich viel *doch möcht* *ich alles wissen* (Göthe)#6



Evtl. auch, daß Dein Zitierter mit oe statt ö geschrieben wird 
#c


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Am interessantesten wäre die Frage ob tote fische überhaupt schwimmen können - egal ob oben oder unten.... :vik:


 
 ...damit sind wir dann auch der "epischen Frage" nähergekommen, ob er, der besagte Fisch, nun vom Kopf her anfängt zu stinken |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Warum schwimmen manche toten Fische an der Oberfläche und andere liegen am Grund?*

eyh, jetzt verblödelt das AB mal wieder...

evtl. liegt es an der lebensweise, grundfische unten, die anderen an der öberfläche... :m ?


----------

